# Public Ground



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2011)

I moved to Medina last year, and have failed to find to place to hunt, does anyone know of any good ground to hunt in the Medina/Cleveland area?

Thanks


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Go Here: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wild_resourcessubhomepage/WildlifeAreaMaps/tabid/19694/Default.aspx

Then scroll to the bottom of the page and scroll over the red markers to see the name of the place.

If you print any of the maps, spray the print out with a clear acrylic and they will be water proof. (Her hairspray will do it if you can get away with it.) Coat both side of the paper. Put on waxed paper to dry. Or use a forceps to clip onto a corner and hang it up to dry where any drips will not be an issue.

Camp Belden Wildlife Area if you have children, this area is open for youths (17 years old and younger) only for hunting, trapping, and fishing. Anyone for other uses listed on the map.

Spencer Wildlife Area, and Wellington Wildlife Area. all 3 are the closest.


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Boy.....I have had some luck with squirrel in Medina county. but I have never seen a deer in the county hunting areas in the last few years. Such a bumber. My son and I have tried the last few years.

I have spent many early mornings in the spencer area and findley area too.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I've seen and killed deer at the Wellington place. All bow season. The place was very hit or miss though, I either saw several deer or none at all

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

